# alles verschiebt sich



## law (2. August 2003)

Die Seite könnt ihr euch unter http://pre.go2tc.de ansehen.
Problem: Alles verscheibt sich.

Code: 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>{PAGENAME}</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</HEAD><CENTER>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#333333 background="images/bg.jpg">
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=22 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=139 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=1></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD ROWSPAN=18 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_01.jpg" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=499></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=3 BACKGROUND="images/top.jpg" WIDTH=208 HEIGHT=233></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/top2.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=152></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3><IMG SRC="images/beta.jpg" WIDTH=139 HEIGHT=233 border="0" usemap="#top"></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=18 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_05.jpg" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=499></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/table.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=64>
	</TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_07.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=17></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><img src="images/dasregiment.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=29">
	
	
	</TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 ROWSPAN=15 BACKGROUND="images/main.jpg" WIDTH=383 HEIGHT=266>
		<table>
		<tr>
		<td width="3"></td><td>{INHALT}</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		</TR>
		
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image.src='images/mitglieder2.jpg';" onmouseout="image.src='images/mitglieder.jpg';"><IMG name="image" SRC="images/mitglieder.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=15 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image2.src='images/redaktion2.jpg';" onmouseout="image2.src='images/redaktion.jpg';"><IMG name="image2" SRC="images/redaktion.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image3.src='images/organisation2.jpg';" onmouseout="image3.src='images/organisation.jpg';"><IMG name="image3" SRC="images/organisation.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><IMG SRC="images/diecommunity.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=34></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image4.src='images/neuigkeiten2.jpg';" onmouseout="image4.src='images/neuigkeiten.jpg';"><IMG name="image4" SRC="images/neuigkeiten.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=15 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image5.src='images/archiv2.jpg';" onmouseout="image5.src='images/archiv.jpg';"><IMG name="image5" SRC="images/archiv.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image6.src='images/geastebuch2.jpg';" onmouseout="image6.src='images/geastebuch.jpg';"><IMG name="image6" SRC="images/geastebuch.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image7.src='images/forum2.jpg';" onmouseout="image7.src='images/forum.jpg';"><IMG name="image7" SRC="images/forum.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image8.src='images/austellung2.jpg';" onmouseout="image8.src='images/austellung.jpg';"><IMG name="image8" SRC="images/austellung.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image9.src='images/handbuch2.jpg';" onmouseout="image9.src='images/handbuch.jpg';"><IMG name="image9" SRC="images/handbuch.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image10.src='images/starthilfe2.jpg';" onmouseout="image10.src='images/starthilfe.jpg';"><IMG name="image10" SRC="images/starthilfe.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image11.src='images/shop2.jpg';" onmouseout="image11.src='images/shop.jpg';"><IMG name="image11" SRC="images/shop.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><a href="#" onmouseover="image12.src='images/impressum2.jpg';" onmouseout="image12.src='images/impressum.jpg';"><IMG name="image12" SRC="images/impressum.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_23.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=13></TD></TR></td>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_24.jpg" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=155></TD>
	    <TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_25.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=155></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_26.jpg" WIDTH=385 HEIGHT=155></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_27.jpg" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=155></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD COLSPAN=6><IMG SRC="images/footer.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=96 border="0" usemap="#footer"></TD></TR>
</TABLE>
<map name="footer">
<area shape="rect" coords="476,68,665,80" href="http://www.tactical-commanders.de" target="_blank">
</map>
<map name="top">
<area shape="rect" coords="12,14,121,217" href="http://www.tc.gamigo.de/anmeldung/index.php?a_ID=0&lang=1" target="_blank">
</map>
```

Wo is Fehler ?


----------



## MC Breit (2. August 2003)

versuchs mal mit nem frameset


----------



## law (2. August 2003)

gehts net via div ?


----------



## MC Breit (2. August 2003)

gute frage...
doch , kannst es ja auchmal mit nem div block versuchen...

oder mit iframes...

siehe auch:testx11.ace


----------



## MC Breit (2. August 2003)

warum nimmst du eigendlich für jeden link nen neuen bereich in der tabelle...
setz die doch zusammen in 1en...


```
____________________________________

bild am head

____________________________________
link 1 |
link 2 |
link 3 | inhalt...
etc..  |
_______|
       |       
leer   |
_______|
       |
news   |
etc.___|_____________________________
```

???? *krümelt warum*


----------



## law (2. August 2003)

meinste in eine spalte oda was ?


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2003)

nein , du hast ne extra zeile für jeden link ghenommen , wenn du die aber in einen setzt (oder auch nicht , eigendlich wurst !

LÖSUNG:

mache unter die unterste zeile von der tabelle die es zerreist nochmal eine zeile , und mache diese so hoch , das sie den platz einnimt , der noch übrig ist  
ist doch eigendlich ganzb einfach...


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2003)

ach , dein html ist übrigens NICHT regelkonform...


alle tags klein und beenden

falsch :
	
	
	



```
<HTML><IMG SRC="hallo du da. jpg"><BR></HTML>
```
richtig:
	
	
	



```
<html><img src="hallo_du_da.jpg" /><br /></html>
```


----------



## law (3. August 2003)

das menü ist schonmal zusammen das is gut aber jetzt is der rest total chaotisch.

folgender code:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>{PAGENAME}</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</HEAD><CENTER>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#333333 background="images/bg.jpg">
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=22 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=139 HEIGHT=1></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/spacer.gif" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=1></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD ROWSPAN=18 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_01.jpg" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=499></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=3 BACKGROUND="images/top.jpg" WIDTH=208 HEIGHT=233></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/top2.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=152></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=3><IMG SRC="images/beta.jpg" WIDTH=139 HEIGHT=233 border="0" usemap="#top"></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=18 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_05.jpg" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=499></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/table.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=64>
	</TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_07.jpg" WIDTH=224 HEIGHT=17></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD><img src="images/dasregiment.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=29">
	
	
	</TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3 ROWSPAN=15 BACKGROUND="images/main.jpg" WIDTH=383 HEIGHT=266>
		<table>
		<tr>
		<td width="3"></td><td>{INHALT}</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		</TR>
		
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_25.jpg"><a href="#" onmouseover="image.src='images/mitglieder2.jpg';" onmouseout="image.src='images/mitglieder.jpg';"><IMG name="image" SRC="images/mitglieder.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=15 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image2.src='images/redaktion2.jpg';" onmouseout="image2.src='images/redaktion.jpg';"><IMG name="image2" SRC="images/redaktion.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image3.src='images/organisation2.jpg';" onmouseout="image3.src='images/organisation.jpg';"><IMG name="image3" SRC="images/organisation.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<IMG SRC="images/diecommunity.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=34><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image4.src='images/neuigkeiten2.jpg';" onmouseout="image4.src='images/neuigkeiten.jpg';"><IMG name="image4" SRC="images/neuigkeiten.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=15 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image5.src='images/archiv2.jpg';" onmouseout="image5.src='images/archiv.jpg';"><IMG name="image5" SRC="images/archiv.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image6.src='images/geastebuch2.jpg';" onmouseout="image6.src='images/geastebuch.jpg';"><IMG name="image6" SRC="images/geastebuch.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image7.src='images/forum2.jpg';" onmouseout="image7.src='images/forum.jpg';"><IMG name="image7" SRC="images/forum.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image8.src='images/austellung2.jpg';" onmouseout="image8.src='images/austellung.jpg';"><IMG name="image8" SRC="images/austellung.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image9.src='images/handbuch2.jpg';" onmouseout="image9.src='images/handbuch.jpg';"><IMG name="image9" SRC="images/handbuch.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image10.src='images/starthilfe2.jpg';" onmouseout="image10.src='images/starthilfe.jpg';"><IMG name="image10" SRC="images/starthilfe.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image11.src='images/shop2.jpg';" onmouseout="image11.src='images/shop.jpg';"><IMG name="image11" SRC="images/shop.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a><br>
	<a href="#" onmouseover="image12.src='images/impressum2.jpg';" onmouseout="image12.src='images/impressum.jpg';"><IMG name="image12" SRC="images/impressum.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=16 border="0"></a></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_23.jpg" WIDTH=186 HEIGHT=13></TD></TR></td>
	<TR><TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_24.jpg" WIDTH=101 HEIGHT=155></TD>
<TR><TD height="200" WIDTH=186 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_25.jpg">&nbsp;</TD></TR>
	    
		<TD COLSPAN=3 BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_26.jpg" WIDTH=385 HEIGHT=155></TD>
		<TD BACKGROUND="images/go2tc2_27.jpg" WIDTH=128 HEIGHT=155></TD></TR>
	<TR><TD COLSPAN=6><IMG SRC="images/footer.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=96 border="0" usemap="#footer"></TD></TR>
</TABLE>
<map name="footer">
<area shape="rect" coords="476,68,665,80" href="http://www.tactical-commanders.de" target="_blank">
</map>
<map name="top">
<area shape="rect" coords="12,14,121,217" href="http://www.tc.gamigo.de/anmeldung/index.php?a_ID=0&lang=1" target="_blank">
</map>
```


----------



## MC Breit (3. August 2003)

Joa, das ligt warscheinlich daran daß du teilweise den platz nicht ausgenutzt hast , sprich eine falsche grösenangeabe ghemacht hastg in der dan irgendwo noch raum vehlt.. 
	
	
	



```
[?r² = ?x²]
```
wenn du mal die ganzen dateien die dazu gehören hochlädst (in nem zip) dann kümmer ich mich mal darum...


----------

